# Health Care



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi, We are looking to move to Paphos in May as a family and am wondering what anyone would recomend regarding health care/health insurance?


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Having just spent a week in Paphos General Hospital - taken in as an emergency I would thouroughly recommend private medical cover
The hospital was the most dirty horrible disgusting hospital I have ever been in in my life
I am lucky to be out and not have more things worse with me than when I went in
The nurses cannot even put drips in correctly - disgusting and a disgrace to Cyprus


----------

